

Gramps: Open-Source Genealogical Research Software - wslh
https://gramps-project.org/

======
JohnTHaller
It's a solid app. We've been using it and packaging it for portable use for 4
years now.

~~~
zenocon
Where do you source the data if you're interested in getting started in your
own family history and your personal archives are fairly limited?

~~~
GnarfGnarf
Start by interviewing all your living relatives for birth dates & places,
marriages, deaths, etc.

Look into local archives, church records. Then go on-line at FamilySearch.org,
Ancestry.com, MyHeritage.com, Cyndislist.com. Where you go will depend on the
country of origin of your ancestors.

Keep a careful record of your sources. You might have to revisit them when you
come across contradictory information.

There are many free programs to record your information: Legacy, RootsMagic,
Ancestral Quest.

------
fiatjaf
I would love a software that did this, but without so many options, in a more
freely way, a tree-view, you know.

Who are the people using this? Why they need so many options?

~~~
stevekemp
Tree-views aren't sufficient for genealogy, sadly. Cycles can and do occur.

For example this classic question [1] contains an example:

"The problem is that he has two children with his own daughter, and, as a
result, he can't use my software because of errors."

In my family past I've seen some strange things too, but nothing quite on that
order.

[1] - [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6163683/cycles-in-
family-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6163683/cycles-in-family-tree-
software)

~~~
gsnedders
The far more common case is (distant) cousins marrying. Go back two hundred
years, most working class people were born in one town, married in the same,
and died there, so unsurprisingly you'll come across the same people in
multiple branches.

~~~
stevekemp
Indeed, and there are also interesting modern cases where two gay men might
get married, and adopt a child - in that case the child has no mother.

(Well obviously there is a mother in the biological sense, but it might be
that the data isn't available. Instead in tracking a "family" tree you'd have
two fathers.)

